# Normalformen



## Gast (9. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

kennst sich einer von euch evtl. mit den Normalformen (speziell 1. - 3.) aus? Ich soll für die Berufsschule Daten Normalisieren und hänge bei der 3. Normalform. 

Ich habe folgende Daten gegeben: 

Bestellnummer 
Bestelldatum 
Lieferantencode 
Lieferantenname 
Lieferdatum 
Betrag 
Artikelcode 
Artikelbezeichnung 
Anzahl 
Bestellpreis 
Betrag(AnzahlxBestellpreis) 

Für die 1. Normalform müssen dann alle Daten in eine einzelne Zelle, also atomar sein. Soweit so gut. 

Für die 2. Normalform hab ich 3 Tabellen erstellt: 

Tabelle Artikel 
- Artikelcode 
- Artikelbezeichnung 
- Bestellpreis 

Tabelle Bestellung: 
- Bestellnummer 
- Bestelldatum 
- Anzahl 
- Betrag (AnzahlxBestellpreis) 

Tabelle Lieferung: 
- Lieferantencode 
- Lieferantenname 
- Lieferdatum 
- Betrag 

Soweit so gut. Und nu? Ich komm mit der Erklärung für die 3. Normalform nicht klar, die da ja lautet: 

Die dritte Normalform ist erreicht, wenn sich die Relation in der 2. NF befindet und man in den Relationen keine transitiven Abhängigkeiten hat. 

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? 

Danke & Grüße 
R.R.


----------



## André Uhres (10. Feb 2007)

2NF:

*Tabelle Bestellung*
Bestellnummer
Bestelldatum
Lieferdatum
Betrag

*Tabelle Artikel der Bestellung*
Bestellnummer
Artikelcode
Anzahl
Betrag(AnzahlxBestellpreis) 

*Tabelle Artikel*
Artikelcode
Artikelbezeichnung
Bestellpreis
Lieferantencode
Lieferantenname


3NF:

*Tabelle Bestellung*
Bestellnummer
Bestelldatum
Lieferdatum
Betrag

*Tabelle Artikel der Bestellung*
Bestellnummer
Artikelcode
Anzahl
Betrag(AnzahlxBestellpreis) 

*Tabelle Artikel*
Artikelcode
Artikelbezeichnung
Bestellpreis
Lieferantencode  <------------------- "Lieferantenname" ist von "Lieferantencode" abhängig
Lieferantenname<------kommt hier raus

*Tabelle Lieferanten*
Lieferantencode  <-------------------
Lieferantenname

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normalisierung_(Datenbank)#Dritte_Normalform_.283NF.29


----------



## Gast (13. Feb 2007)

3normalfom bedeutet eigentlich nur, dass jedes attribut innerhalb einer Relation nur von dem Primärschlüssel abhängig sein darf.

beispiel:

P_Kd_ID, Name, Vorname, Ort, PLZ

hier wäre z.B: PLZ und Ort von einander abhängig, also müsste man die eigentlich auch extra in eine Relation packen, was aber fast keiner macht 

da ein Ort mehrere PLZ haben kann,
1->n Beziehung


----------



## Gast (10. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte gerne nur einen Herstellercode entschlüsseln, um den Hersteller zu erkennen, z.B. kaufe ich Chips im Aldi und möchte den Originalhersteller wissen.


----------



## Tobias (10. Mai 2007)

Äh, was?

mpG
Tobias


----------

